# Rechteproblem: Samba share unter linux mounten - force create mode



## kle-ben (1. November 2008)

Hi, 
ich hab ein kleines Problem beim einrichten meines Samba Servers.
Hier mal meine Konfiguration:



> [global]
> 
> workgroup = WORKGROUP
> server string = %h
> ...


Der Server läuft auf einem Linux System. 
Der Zugriff von einem Windowsrechner scheint einwandfrei zu funktionieren.
Binde ich das share Laufwerk allerdings unter einem Linuxrecher ein, hab ich 
Probleme mit den Rechten. Dateien werden immer mit den Rechten 644 erzeugt obwohl sie mit 664 erzeugt werden sollen.
Trotz der force Option klappt es nicht. 
Das selbe Problem bestand mit den Rechten von Ordnern.
Mit der force Option konnte ich das jedoch anpassen.

Was mach ich falsch ?

Benny


----------



## kle-ben (2. November 2008)

Ich hab festgestellt wenn ich über die GUI auf  den samba share Ordner
zugreife funktioniert alles. Nur nicht wenn ich über die Konsole mounte.



> sudo mount -t smbfs //PASTA/share PASTA/ -o username=foo,password=bar,gid=sambashare,uid=1001




Damit mounte ich den Ordner.
Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt ?

Benny


----------

